# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi që patë mbrëmë - Vjeshtë

## Fiori

_"Grilled"_ me Ray Romano dhe Kevin James. Çka, nuk ishte shume per te qeshur por dhe i keq fare nuk ishte.

Per neser kam lene te shikoj _"The lake house"_ ... pastaj ne netflix e kane rradhen nja 10te filma italiane, po nuk e kam idene si do dalin se thjesht nga titujt i zgjodha.

----------


## bayern

PENG

Film grek ne lidhje me pengmarresin e Autobuzit grek. Ne kete film cuditerisht nuk flitet keq per Shqiperine por perkundrazi mundohet te sqarohet nga se vjen gjithe ajo drame. madje sulmohet edhe policia Greke si e infiltruar midis trupave Shqiptare.

Film i lezetshem.

----------


## Fiori

Dje pashe _"Open Season",_ u shkriva lol ti ngordhje ato lepurushkat. "buddy" -  :Lulja3:  Filmat vizatimore gjithmone me kane pelqyer me shume se filmat e tjere.

Ndersa pardje pashe_ "Imagine me and you",_ aktoret me pelqyen te gjithe po fundi ishte tipik anglez pa pike emocioni _(intimiteti)_. Filmi bente fjale per dy vajza qe bien ne dashuri me njera tjetren, ne dasmen e njeres nga keto. Dhe ne fund le te shoqin kjo per kete vajzen qe i beri lulet e dasmes.

Ti personi i paidentifikuar  :buzeqeshje: , ne ca gjuhe e pe kete filmin "Peng"?! E kerkova tek netflix po nuk e gjeta me kete titull _(provova Peng dhe Hostage)_.


Fiori

----------


## bayern

Korbecke filmi eshte Greqisht i titruar ne Shqip. Po te vendos nje foto te cilesise se dobet (Normale e bere me celular) i figures se perparme te kapakut te VHS.

Meh mbrapa thote ka qene pjesmarres ne festivaline filmit ne Berlin ne 2005 po nuk ka marre tituj.
Mu me pelqeu se di ty.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Harakiri

> Per neser kam lene te shikoj _"The lake house"_ ...


The Lake House e pashe para 1 muaji ne nje kinema Zvicerane. Nuk mu duk edhe shume interesant pavaresisht se te prek ne disa momente. Ja vlen te permend qe isha me 4 vajza dhe asnjeres nuk i pelqeu.

Une sot pashe Fearless me Jet Li. Filmat me arte marciale i kam shume qejf por ky ishte i vecante sepse edhe intriga e filmit ishte serioze dhe mjaft mire e zhvilluar.

----------


## Ryder

nosferatu (herzog)
blue velvet, elephant man (lynch)

----------


## autori

> nosferatu (herzog)
> blue velvet, elephant man (lynch)


Hmmmm, ke pare kryevepra te verteta !!

----------


## Ryder

ktyre dyve ja kam pa komplet repertoret pak a shum. (herzog, lynch) 
pash edhe the great ecstasy of woodcarver steiner te herzog...sma merrte mendja se do kisha durim te shifja i dokumentar per 1 ski-jumper, po masi e pash dola ne konkluzionin qe esht gabim ta paragjykosh ket herzog para se ta shofesh

rekomandohet edhe jean luc godard, per ata qe sjan shum apolitike, whatever the fuk that means. alphaville ishte i filmi fundit qe pash nga ky, tip parodie e diktaturave te lindjes/totalitarizmit/shoqerise n'pergjithsi

kishte 1 koute e lezetshme te ky filmi "_im too old to argue, so i shoot first_"

----------


## Leila

I xhiroj se s'kam kohe gjate javes e ulem ndo nje fundjave ti shoh nje nga nje njeheresh.

*Janie Gets Married 1946* me Margaret Hamilton qe luante pastruesen e shtepise (Margaret Hamilton-in e njihni me mire si shtriga jeshile "I'll get you my pretty" tek *Wizard of Oz*). Pak tip vanilla me shprehje te asaj kohe. Harxhim kohe.

*My Favorite Wife 1940* me Cary Grant. Nje burre rimartohet 7 vjet pasi gruaja e tij ka humbur ne det dhe eshte e supozuar si e vdekur. Gruaja rikthehet dhe pas shume peripecish, burre e grua bashkohen. Gruaja e dyte luan karakterin tekanjoz qe nuk e kupton sjelljen e cuditshme te dhendrrit, dhendrri Cary Grant s'di me ke ta prishe e me ke ta ndreqe, dhe gruaja e pare tregohet tip dinake dhe pakez cinike ne menyren se si nga njera ane nuk acarohet me ndryshimet qe jane bere gjate mungeses se saj dhe nga ana tjeter perpiqet te beje te shoqin xheloz qe ta detyroje te vendose nje here e mire se me ke do te martohet. Doris Day luajti mamane tek nje version i viteve '60 te ketij filmi. Cka... me apostrof apo pa apostrof?

*Wallflower 1948* me dy motra, njera e bukur dhe tjetra e shemtuar, por per mendimin tim ate qe e mbanin per te shemtuar ishte me simpatike, kurse tjetra ishte karakter qe spektatoret e gjejne te veshtire ta pelqejne, si nga pamja dhe nga personaliteti. Plus qe nuk ishin dhe aq te ndryshme, si nga pamja edhe nga emrat. Por nga ana tjeter besoj jane zgjedhur te tilla qellimthi. Perfundimi merret me mend. Nuk mundesha te shihja 15 minutat e fundit dhe e zhduka nga arshiva.

*Bright Eyes 1934* me Shirley Temple. Skenario tip Hirushja. I vdesin prinderit e varfer, e keqtrajtojne pasanike, dhe e adoptojne pasanike te tjere. Ketu luante dhe ajo plaka qe luante mamane tek *Grapes of Wrath*.

*Cheaper by the Dozen 1950* me Myrna Loy. Gjithnje eshte zbavitese te shohesh versionet e para... se kur sheh c'kane kinemate sot, te duken te gjitha origjinale.

----------


## autori

> rekomandohet edhe jean luc godard, per ata qe sjan shum apolitike, whatever the fuk that means. alphaville ishte i filmi fundit qe pash nga ky, tip parodie e diktaturave te lindjes/totalitarizmit/shoqerise n'pergjithsi
> 
> kishte 1 koute e lezetshme te ky filmi "_im too old to argue, so i shoot first_"


*Ku i shikon ti filmat e Jean Luc Godard ?* Sigurisht qe rekomandohet : eshte gjeniu i kinematografise !  E kam pare "*Alphaville*", film ne bardh e zi, i viteve '60. Por Godard ka filmografi te madhe (plot 105 filma !) dhe vazhdon te beje akoma (shume interesante jane filmat e tij te viteve '80 )

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e di aty ku jeton ti çfarë shërbime kini autori, por në U.S. egziston netflix dhe unë kam parë një pjesë të mirë të filmave të Jean Luc Godard falë këtij shërbimi _(me tv nuk sinkronizohem asnjëherë për orarin e filmave)_.

I preferuari im është _Le Mépris_ me Brigitte Bardot.





> The Lake House e pashe para 1 muaji ne nje kinema Zvicerane. Nuk mu duk edhe shume interesant pavaresisht se te prek ne disa momente.


Të njëjtën përshtypje më la dhe mua. Nuk e kisha lënë më kot ta shikoja në dvd dhe jo në kinema.

----------


## autori

> ... por në U.S. egziston netflix dhe unë kam parë një pjesë të mirë të filmave të Jean Luc Godard falë këtij shërbimi


C'fare eshte netflix ?? sherbim ne tv apo kinema ?

----------


## PINK

Ripashe kushedi per te saten here filmin" *Fatal Attraction* " . 


Well, what am I supposed to do? You won't answer my calls, you change your number. I mean, I'm not gonna be ignored, Dan! 

Alex Forrest: I won't be ignored, Dan! 

E lun  mire pjesen qen'ja.lol

Pas ketij pashe *Proof of Life* , eshte filmi , qe rashe ne dathuri me Russell Crowe-n . Eshte so charming aty . yammi . lol

----------


## Fiori

Dje pashë "*Love and Sex*" e Valerie Breiman. Nuk ishte keq. 

Bënte fjalë për lidhjet midis çifteve në kohën tonë. Vinte në dukuri rëndësinë e seksit në një mardhënie si dhe trajtonte pak a shumë gjithë "yçklat" e tjera që vijnë në pakon e mardhenieve te gjata.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> I preferuari im është _Le Mépris_ me Brigitte Bardot.


Para nje jave mbushi 72 vjec. Poor thing !   :i ngrysur:

----------


## My_Soul

Mbreme pashe Wedding Crashers. Vetem fillimin se deri ne fund e kam pare sa here. Baba ganoush, lol.

----------


## benseven11

Pashe dy filma ne dvd.I pari qe emanuele 2,film francez erotik i vjeter.Ne fund te filmit ne nje interviste del qe filmi kur u shfaq beri shume buje ne europe dhe shteti ne france e censuroi.Nuk e la te shfaqej me ne kinemate ne france,me prejashtim te pak kinemave qe jepnin vetem filma romantike/erotike.Spanjollet ne ate kohe kalonin kufirin per te pare filmin ne France.Me vone Franca e ndaloi filmin te shfaqej,censure totale.Spanja e blen filmin,dhe e shfaq ne kinemate e veta.Francezet marrin vesh qe filmi jepej ne kinemate ne Spanje.Francezet kalojne kufirin per te pa filmin ne Spanje lol.
Filmi tjeter "dy njerez te nje qyteti".Film i bukur.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ben, ku ta gjej une ate DVD e " Dy njerez te nje qyteti" ?
E ke fjalen per filmin francez me Jean Gaben , Alain Delon dhe Gerard Depardieu, apo jo???

Ahhhh....c'ma ngrite mendjen... :i ngrysur: 

Ndersa "Manuelen" nuk e  dua. E kam pare already,  pa patur nevoje te kaloj kufirin si spanjollet. (lol)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

*Dancing Slaves*---kur zgjodhi DVD'n motra u magjeps nga djemt e bukur in front cover, dhe harroj te lexonte komentet e filmit si pshm "best *gay* movie ever"
ishte film francez
per qamet nuk tregonin nje fytyr femre, vetem ne fund fare
hmm pershtypjet e filmit---mire, jo keq, por ka disa skena te peshtira  :sarkastik:

----------


## benseven11

> Ben, ku ta gjej une ate DVD e " Dy njerez te nje qyteti" ?
> E ke fjalen per filmin francez me Jean Gaben , Alain Delon dhe Gerard Depardieu, apo jo???
> 
> Ahhhh....c'ma ngrite mendjen...
> 
> Ndersa "Manuelen" nuk e  dua. E kam pare already,  pa patur nevoje te kaloj kufirin si spanjollet. (lol)


Ai film eshte me Alen Delonin dhe zhan gabenin.E kam blere dhe ishte njecike shtrenjte.Po e deshe te dergoj nje kopje.Per ta shkarkuar nuk e gjen dot se kam kerkuar edhe ne gogel edhe ne limewire emule etj.Edhe emanuela2 eshte film i bukur skenat muzika shume bukur ne hong kong.

----------

